# hello From NC



## Lily (Mar 14, 2004)

this is lily.. she is 6 weeks 5 days old and she is our first little kitten. Now i kno some ouf u may be concerned that shes too little to be away from her mom.. but she is doing absolutly wonderful. She even knows to go and use the litter box by her self! so we just wanted to say hello! and its extremely adorable.. she like to sit in either mine or my boyfriends lap while were on the computer and she falls asleep to sound of the computer keys!  

[/img] http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/i/1600351 ... quality=90 [/list]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lily. I didn't get to see the picture for some reason. But we're happy to have you with us. I'll try again tomorrow to see the picture. We love pictures!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I am looking forward to a picture too, the link doesn't work for me either. <<))


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum  


you can always upload your photos to the gallery:


http://www.catforum.com/photos/


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

8) welcome lily 8)


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Lily!


----------

